# Animal Crossing Merchandise in Tokyo



## Holly... (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello! I know this question has been asked a few times on here but it's 2018 now, so quite a lot of time has passed since the older questions. Has anybody found Animal Crossing merchandise in Tokyo recently? I think some new stuff was released in 2017, not sure if that is available irl or exclusively online though. 

I will definitely check Yodobashi Camera, but should I bother going to Akihabara to have a look for AC specifically? There is nothing else I want from that area. Any other stores I should look at? General video game stores? Toy stores? Department stores? (they don't sell AC merchandise in my city so I'm not sure where to even start!)

Thankyou xx

Oh: I am looking for anything -stickers, keychains, plushies... Whatever is around!


----------



## Chicha (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd honestly look online. If you search up on Ebay with the words 'animal crossing ichiban', you'll find a lot of the recent merch that came out. 

I've heard of 7-11 in Japan having AC stuff, but I heard this information sometime ago and am not sure if it still applies. Good luck!


----------



## Holly... (Apr 1, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I'd honestly look online. If you search up on Ebay with the words 'animal crossing ichiban', you'll find a lot of the recent merch that came out.
> 
> I've heard of 7-11 in Japan having AC stuff, but I heard this information sometime ago and am not sure if it still applies. Good luck!



Ooh thank you! I will do that! I will definitely go to 7/11 anyway (gotta get that convenience store food...) so I will have a look.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 2, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I'd honestly look online. If you search up on Ebay with the words 'animal crossing ichiban', you'll find a lot of the recent merch that came out.
> 
> I've heard of 7-11 in Japan having AC stuff, but I heard this information sometime ago and am not sure if it still applies. Good luck!



I just did, and I LOVE the cushions, but they are all over $80!!!! O_O


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2018)

Holly... said:


> Ooh thank you! I will do that! I will definitely go to 7/11 anyway (gotta get that convenience store food...) so I will have a look.



No problem, let me know if you find something! 



Jon_Snow said:


> I just did, and I LOVE the cushions, but they are all over $80!!!! O_O



Right? It's insane. They must be in limited supply. x_x


----------



## betta (Apr 2, 2018)

i never knew about this! my god I think I live under a rock lolo 
just did a quick look at what that merch was on eBay & the prices got me shookth to the core LOL 
tho I really liked the fossil & leaf plates! but I don't think I love acnl enough to spend that kind of cash on it lmfao ;;


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2018)

betta said:


> i never knew about this! my god I think I live under a rock lolo
> just did a quick look at what that merch was on eBay & the prices got me shookth to the core LOL
> tho I really liked the fossil & leaf plates! but I don't think I love acnl enough to spend that kind of cash on it lmfao ;;



Same! I think I honestly would spend the money if it was villager specific merch. As much as I like the NPCs, I'd love merch of actual villagers even more. I wish Nintendo would get on that ahhh


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2018)

I love the life size Animal Crossing plush toys that Japan has! I remember them being very pricey. I saw them a couple years ago and they were around $120. At the time, that was very expensive to me. I was young, so the price was mind boggling.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 26, 2018)

I’d like to know any specific places too coz I’m going to Tokyo next month. Last time I was in japan I saw some single cards selling for different prices based on villager popularity, which I thought was really weird coz I thought that was only an eBay thing hahaha.


----------

